# CanÃ‚Â´t install Realplayer



## zuttel (Jun 15, 2010)

*CanÂ´t install Realplayer*

Hi,

IÂ´m trying to install Realplayer on Release 8.0.
I found it on the port list, but it isnÂ´t in the specified port directory.
I tried also:


```
pkg_add -r linux-realplayer-10.0.9.809.20070726_1

Error: Unable to get [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.0-release/Latest/linux-realplayer-10.0.9.809.20070726_1.tbz:[/url] File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
pkg_add: unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.0-release/Latest/linux-realplayer-10.0.9.809.20070726_1.tbz' by URL
```
Any ideas ?

Regards,

zuttel


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 15, 2010)

http://www.freshports.org/multimedia/linux-realplayer/


----------



## zuttel (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi DutchDaemon,


```
# cd /usr/ports/multimedia/linux-realplayer/ && make install clean
=> RealPlayer-10.0.9.809-20070726.i586.rpm doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]https://helixcommunity.org/download.php/2479/[/url].
RealPlayer-10.0.9.809-20070726.i586.rpm       100% of 6489 kB  536 kBps 00m00s
=> mplayer-codecs-linux-real-20040626-1.i386.rpm doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]ftp://fr2.rpmfind.net/linux/sourceforge/m/mp/mplayer-tru/[/url].
fetch: [url]ftp://fr2.rpmfind.net/linux/sourceforge/m/mp/mplayer-tru/mplayer-codecs-linux-real-20040626-1.i386.rpm:[/url] File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/[/url].
fetch: [url]ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/mplayer-codecs-linux-real-20040626-1.i386.rpm:[/url] File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/ and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/linux-realplayer.
#
```
Regards,

zuttel


----------



## sixtydoses (Jun 15, 2010)

Try and fetch the file manually, place it in /usr/ports/distfiles/ and reinstall.

http://rpm.pbone.net/index.php3/sta...er-codecs-linux-real-20040626-1.i386.rpm.html


----------

